# Flickering bathroom light problem



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2021)

The housing association say it's not an emergency,so it'll be about 2 weeks before they can fix it. I can't wait that long so I'm going to try and fix it like I did with my knackered boiler back in February. I've taken the cover off and had a fiddle round. I can't get the light to move,but the starter thingy comes out.
What will be the problem,the neon light or the little starter thingy? 🤔


----------



## ClichéGuevara (14 Jul 2021)

Rub your hand on the tube, and see if it comes on. If it does, and it's dark at the ends even if it's been on a while, it's the tube. Starters are cheap enough, just by another and try it, or swap it with another in the house, and see if the problem swaps to that lamp.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2021)

Replace both. Not expensive. Go down with both bits to the local hardware store.


----------



## Brandane (14 Jul 2021)

The "double D" bulb should come out by pulling it straight down, gripping it by the centre bit. It's held in by 4 pins.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2021)

The starter just twists out. The 'tube' will just pull out.

I assume the HA usually cover these costs ?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (14 Jul 2021)

https://www.toolstation.com/energy-...rlJFG5e4WHIpuj5OV6BoCudcQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


https://www.toolstation.com/fluorescent-starter/p89674


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jul 2021)

Poltergeist


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2021)

The flickering is usually the tube, but replace both


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Rub your hand on the tube, and see if it comes on. If it does, and it's dark at the ends even if it's been on a while, it's the tube. Starters are cheap enough, just by another and try it, or swap it with another in the house, and see if the problem swaps to that lamp.


The tube has about 2 inches of black on it (slightly visible in the top photo). Trouble is i can't get the tube out. I don't want to force it and break the whole light.


----------



## Chromatic (14 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Poltergeist


I think it's the curse of Tutankhamun after he bought that mask thing.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (14 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> The tube has about 2 inches of black on it (slightly visible in the top photo). Trouble is i can't get the tube out. I don't want to force it and break the whole light.



If you hold the white box in the middle, and gently but firmly pull down, slightly one side than the other, you should be fine. Just make sure the power is off just in case.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> The "double D" bulb should come out by pulling it straight down, gripping it by the centre bit. It's held in by 4 pins.





Brandane said:


> The "double D" bulb should come out by pulling it straight down, gripping it by the centre bit. It's held in by 4 pins.













Thanks! It came out quite easy. As you can see it's black(ish) in the photo's.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Jul 2021)

Just don’t tell the HA you fixed it, ‘elf and safety will be down on you like a ton of bricks as well as them.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (14 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 599135
> 
> 
> View attachment 599136
> ...



Did you see the links I posted to Toolstation for what looks to be a replacement? £3.28 and 55p for the starter. 

https://www.toolstation.com/energy-...rlJFG5e4WHIpuj5OV6BoCudcQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


https://www.toolstation.com/fluorescent-starter/p89674


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> The starter just twists out. The 'tube' will just pull out.
> 
> I assume the HA usually cover these costs ?


I'm not going to ask them to pay for a new tube etc. I'm not that tight! . I would've asked my electrician friend to come and fix it,but unfortunately he fell over the other day outside a shop and banged his head. Poor lad,they turned his life support off the following day and now he's led in a funeral home fridge,aged just 45!


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2021)

I thought Accy had gas lights in his house?


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2021)

Just seen this black spot on the tube. It's been in nearly 4 years that i know of and i don't do quickie showers. I suppose it's come to the end of its life.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> now he's *led* in a funeral home fridge,



😳


I thought this was a gag but you mean laid, right?


----------



## postman (14 Jul 2021)

It's finished Accy even I can change one of them.Diy store simple.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> 😳
> 
> 
> I thought this was a gag but you mean laid, right?


I was going to post about it in the personal matters section last night,but i didn't want to dwell on it. He's been ill for quite a while. I think he had some sort of Neurological problem. I only saw him 3 weeks ago,but he was very unsteady then. He must've had a 'funny do' while outside the shop and just fallen over. He was a tall chap,about 6ft 5 inch,so it's a long drop for a fragile skull. I didn't know till yesterday when someone told me.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (14 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I was going to post about it in the personal matters section last night,but i didn't want to dwell on it. He's been ill for quite a while. I think he had some sort of Neurological problem. I only saw him 3 weeks ago,but he was very unsteady then. He must've had a 'funny do' while outside the shop and just fallen over. He was a tall chap,about 6ft 5 inch,so it's a long drop for a fragile skull. I didn't know till yesterday when someone told me.



It feels wrong to 'like' that, but I'm sure you know what it means.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2021)

Would it be ok to post his online obituary,or would that not be a good idea? I know no one on CC will know him,but the obituary is nice,if such a thing is possible.


----------



## shep (14 Jul 2021)

I know it's a Housing Association place but have you never had to maintain your own property?

It's a light bulb!


----------



## Chromatic (14 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Would it be ok to post his online obituary,or would that not be a good idea? I know no one on CC will know him,but the obituary is nice,if such a thing is possible.


I think so, obituaries are meant to be read.


----------



## Saluki (14 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> The housing association say it's not an emergency,so it'll be about 2 weeks before they can fix it. I can't wait that long so I'm going to try and fix it like I did with my knackered boiler back in February. I've taken the cover off and had a fiddle round. I can't get the light to move,but the starter thingy comes out.
> What will be the problem,the neon light or the little starter thingy? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 599130
> ...


Council fixed mine. Non urgent so only had dark bathroom for 4 months. I just turned the hall light on and remembered to bath or shower when it was still daylight.
I would have done it but it’s a sealed bathroom light and would be seen as ‘chargeable’ if I had done it. It would have cost me 3 quid for the bulb and £98 council chargeable charge.
2 weeks? Not bad!


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2021)

Chromatic said:


> I think so, obituaries are meant to be read.


True.
https://champfunerals.com/obituarie...sf7cy1EmcgI176nCBQjicWg_0akWdO2X1rkI_eQUIgerI

I took this photo of Pete and my mutt, at his parents house 3 weeks ago. He wasn't too good, as you can see.😥


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jul 2021)

I've just had a shower in the dark. Not a problem as i've practiced for 'lights out' emergencies by having showers with my eyes shut.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jul 2021)

shep said:


> I know it's a Housing Association place but have you never had to maintain your own property?
> 
> It's a light bulb!
> FFS!


Yes,it's just a light bulb,but i've never had to replace this type of bulb before. I didn't know how to get the bulb/tube out without possibly breaking the whole light. That's why i asked on here.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jul 2021)

Replacement tube and starter bought this aft' for £5.80


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jul 2021)

I'm getting quite good at this D.I.Y stuff. I might even re-wire the flex for my boiler,as I've been waiting months for the housing association to do it. It shouldn't be too difficult a job.🤔










Those are fruit flies on the boiler by the way. I have a thriving fruit fly community going on at the moment.🧐


----------



## flake99please (15 Jul 2021)

Please do not touch the wiring on the boiler


----------



## jowwy (15 Jul 2021)

Never heard of any HA replacing bulbs……..


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Never heard of any HA replacing bulbs……..


They do in the sheltered housing building next to these flats and they are the same H/A as the one I have.


----------



## jowwy (15 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> They do in the sheltered housing building next to these flats and they are the same H/A as the one I have.


Sheltered housing is treated differently to general needs properties…..


----------



## kynikos (15 Jul 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> He must've had a 'funny do' while outside the shop and just fallen over. He was a tall chap,about 6ft 5 inch,so it's a long drop for a fragile skull. I didn't know till yesterday when someone told me.



Was he wearing a helmet?

I'll get mi coat...


----------

